# Daylight visible in attic, under stove hood vent!



## darsunt

I've noticed daylight in our very shallow attic. It comes from around the vent for the stove hood. This doesn't feel right. Is there any venting that is supposed to let in daylight from the roof? Someone ran a flex duct from the hood into the attic, I wonder if the duct somehow got detached from the roof vent?
I've been on the roof, and the vent looks normal from there. When I run the stove hood air is pushed out the vent.


----------



## iminaquagmire

You should not see daylight from a duct exit. It should be continuous to the exterior of the roof. I wonder if maybe the duct was run to a roof vent without a proper exhaust vent installed. Also, flex duct should not be used on a hood exhaust. The ridges collect grease which can be a fire hazard.


----------



## RoofingTrades

Flex duct not meant for hood ranges. And you should not see any daylight at all.


----------



## joecaption

Got a picture so we can see what your seeing?


----------



## darsunt

Here is the picture.
The light is in the center of the pic, over the pipe and under the beam. You can vaguely see the flexible vent pipe, and the light around it. It's about 25' down the center of the attic. Quite bright.
Oddly, when the hood fan is blowing there is air being pushed out of the vent on the roof. So I am not quite sure what is going on.
The flex line was installed when they put in the torched roof 3 or 4 years ago.

Mark


----------



## darsunt

Here it is


----------



## AndyWRS

Your probably seeing light coming in from the 7" t-top, the ducting is run short or its not large enough to fill the 7" opening of the 7" t-top. Light is coming in around the duct because its not a good fit or came loose.

Here is what you have:

http://www.bestmaterials.com/detail.aspx?ID=20151


----------



## tinner666

Well, despite the others comments, the rule of thumb is this. 
Seeing the sky is bad. Seeing reflected light, but not the sky is usually fine. Pix from above would be nice.

Are you seeing light. or sky? Big difference. Some hood setups use a collar, then a pipe collar cap which is separate and reflected light is not unusual.


----------

